# Harleigh at Agility.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Got some more videos of Harleigh at agility last night - hope ya'll don't get tired of them! : 

Watch me epically fail the first try through this, LOL. 





Here she is trying to her hand at the weave poles. We've got a long way to go with these, but she loves doing them!





And a good video of her doing her 2o2o for the A-Frame! She had been having trouble with this one, but she's finally got the hang of it. At least I think she has. 





LOL - she kept on looking at the Teeter because she knew cheese was being put on it, she was thinking about cheating, but eventually she realized she needed to go the other way.





She blew her stay in this one.. naughty girl!





And the last thing we did in class... which was fun, but I totally messed up on the tunnel. I confused her so much & it took her a long time to get to the other end of the tunnel. I'm such a beginner! LOL





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Vids were great, i think my fav was the pyramid She was so fast cuz she knew there was food there at the end but it was flawless!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Great job! Tanis really likes the A-frame and the rest we'll just have to work on. I love watching dogs do the weave poles!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like you are about ready to enter a competition!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome! Great job with Harleigh, she looks awesome. Love the fast labs. Tell her she rocks for me and Indi (my agility lab mutt thing) We would love to see more videos sometime soon!!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice! It looks like y'all are about the same place we are in agility, but I wish Miko was as eager as Harleigh to get up on the dog walk... he seems to have a small fear of heights :/


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Harleigh Rocks! :rockon:

Are you entering an agility trial with her sometime Nikki or just for fun?


----------

